# change hood



## fatboylast (Oct 28, 2012)

i was recently given a 20 gal. island deluxe 20 aquarium. it appears that the power supply is bad. light won't light; have replaced the bulb, still no light. i would like to replace the entire hood, but is permanantly glued to the aquarium, my guess is, with silicone sealant. can i remove the old hood safely without breaking the glass. any help is appreciated.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

i would try to use a razor knife and cut along the seem. once it starts coming up just run the knife down the seam as you pull it up.


----------



## fatboylast (Oct 28, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply. hobbiests are great. always ready to share knowledge and information.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do as shiloh said


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly if older hood there is a starter.Look for round silver(about size of nickle or dime) piece.Turn it and pull out , easily replaced(any hardware store should have an assortment.)Bring old one with you to get correct replacement.STARTER!


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

fatboylast said:


> i was recently given a 20 gal. island deluxe 20 aquarium. it appears that the power supply is bad. light won't light; have replaced the bulb, still no light. i would like to replace the entire hood, but is permanantly glued to the aquarium, my guess is, with silicone sealant. can i remove the old hood safely without breaking the glass. any help is appreciated.


Is it a fluorescent fixture? If it is make sure you change out the starter.

Its something that will look like this










They can be picked up almost anywhere that has a hardware section and are only a few dollars.

Hope this helped!!!

As far as removing the glass, using gloves, safety glasses, a putty knife and some careful patients should do the trick.


----------

